# Lightroom and NIK Collection



## dhart1949 (Mar 10, 2015)

I downloaded a demo version of NIK HDR EFX Pro 2. It installed and has run fine. I decided to purchase the rest of the NIK Collection. Downloaded it and I can not get LR Plugin manager to install the rest of the NIK Collection. They show up as "greyed out" when I attempt to add. Any ideas?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 11, 2015)

In my Windows-7 system I had to add each of the NIK Collection to my "External Editing" presets in the LR Preferences as "Additional External Editors". (They only work as plugins in my Photoshop-CS5).







  (The '2014' reference in the names has been added by me)


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi,

Of the Nik applications only HDR Efex Pro uses a plugin so that is the only one you should see in the Plug-in Manager window. The rest are all accessed via the Edit-in menu as indicated in the previous post. 

The installer should have put everything in the correct place for you  so I woud try using the Nik Uninstaller to remove the entire Collection and then re install. 

-louie


----------

